# bilateral inferior turbinate outfracturing



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello,

I have an denial stating 30930 is concerned bilateral and should be billed once due to the verbage of the code. I show AMA showing this a unilateral code per CPT ASST July 2001. Any thoughts or info from CMS?

Thanks!

Jamie


----------



## Jwindsor17 (May 17, 2022)

I am showing MUE Edit as only billable once per day.   
The description states Fracture nasal inferior turbinate*(s)*, therapeutic


----------



## jackjones62 (May 17, 2022)

Jwindsor17 is correct, this is a unilateral/bilateral procedure and can only be billed once.  Modifer 50 is not an acceptable modifier for this procedure.


----------

